# One less quattro in the US of A



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I spotted a US-spec quattro here in my town yesterday, it was Helios blue (I believe - it was dark outside) on Florida plates and also had Norwegian temp tags. So that's one less quattro in the US of A, and one more in Norway!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*

Well that sucks, Helois Met Blue is the coolest color ever...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (duandcc)*

Too bad.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*

that stinks


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*

I understand your feelings, I think it's a good thing, though.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*

How is it a good ting? Not only did you guys get like 100 times more Urqs to begin with...you got the best of them...why would somebody want to import one of out low powered USA spec cars?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_How is it a good ting? Not only did you guys get like 100 times more Urqs to begin with...you got the best of them...why would somebody want to import one of out low powered USA spec cars?









Different sutiations in different countries, Dave. In the 80s, only 3 (yes, three) Urqs were sold new in Norway. Of course, numerous have been imported here, but not that many. I have no idea how many Urqs there are in Norway, but 50 may be a good guess. So it's always a good thing (for me, at least) to see another example here.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*

There's waaaaay more urqs for sale in Europe, and they are cheaper, and faster too!
Maybe the person had to move for some reason.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Maybe the person had to move for some reason.









That is certainly a possibility, maybe a Norwegian who lived in Florida and brought the car back home with him.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*

I've got an update on the quattro. I spoke to an acquaintance of mine last night, it turns out that it is his cousin who owns this Helios blue quattro that has fled from Florida. This car, with plates "FASTAUDI" has actually been here in Norway for a year now, but is rarely used as the owner, native from my town, lives and works in Florida.
This family has also brought a couple of other Audis over to Norway from USA, including a V8 and a 200 20VT.
Furthermore, and I have my doubt about this, my friends uncle (father of the quattro owner) who also lives in Florida apparently has a Sport quattro that he plans to bring to Norway. This was told to be a car that was heavily tuned by Hans Lehmann (ex-Audi Sport engineer and now Sport q Guru) back in the 80s, but developed a problem. It was then apparently brought to an Audi dealer who couldnt fix the problem (go figure) and the car was then stashed away in a warehouse with 12k miles on the meter, until this Norwegian got hold of it a couple of years ago. He now plans to bring it back to Europe.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_. It was then apparently brought to an Audi dealer who couldnt fix the problem (go figure) .

Heck! they (the dealer) don't even know what my urq is!


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Heck! they (the dealer) don't even know what my urq is!

the dealers i've met sometimes ask customers about the cars they're seller...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (VWRulez)*

I'm buddies with a salesman down at the local Audi dealer, and he asks me questions all the time. Granted he asks me trivia questions off older models like what the disc diameter and thickness are from a 93 S4 and what calipers they use. Dealers have a bad rep, but I've never met a bad Audi dealer. Except for service department of course...
Anyway, it's a shame the Ur-Q left the US, but at least its still on the road.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (billzcat1)*

The only dealer that has ever recognized my urq was a salesman at a Subaru dealership.
A gent whom worked for my then local Audi dealership looked at the car and said "nice" but he looked like the gears were spinning in his head trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_A gent whom worked for my then local Audi dealership looked at the car and said "nice" but he looked like the gears were spinning in his head trying to figure out what it was.

I bet he said to himself "What a nice bodykit on that old GT"


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I bet he said to himself "What a nice bodykit on that old GT"

Ha! I doubt it. GTs were uncommon here too. When I take mine in to the dealer (sometimes they run REALLY good specials on some services)...I tell them I have a 1987 Coupe GT and they say...so is that an A4 or A?







Or they ask if it is a Quattro...about 3/4 of the people think my car is a Quattro...I've been tempted to get the license NOTQUAT...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (duandcc)*

What happened to the days of the hard core auto fans working so cheerfully, and knowlegably at the local dealership of thier most loved auto name brand?
Or is it they are
just too young? and were just wee infants during the '80's?
It's true in my faimly. My brother is just 25, and the assistant parts manager at a Toyota dealer...but despite only being a die-hard Toyota fan for the past 5 years, he has a vast knowlege of the Toyota line up past, and present.
He even gave me the run down comparison between a celica alltrac turbo vs. my urq!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (Sepp)*

Yeah they wouldn't hire me for the parts department. I tried, got denied, although the dealer offered me a position washing cars and emptying garbage cans. 
Bah! I know ETKA better than 2/3 the parts people and know cars pre 97 better than those same 2/3 of the parts department.


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Heck! they (the dealer) don't even know what my urq is!

Oh I know this sooo welll


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I bet he said to himself "What a nice bodykit on that old GT"


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Ha! I doubt it. GTs were uncommon here too. When I take mine in to the dealer (sometimes they run REALLY good specials on some services)...I tell them I have a 1987 Coupe GT and they say...so is that an A4 or A?







Or they ask if it is a Quattro...about 3/4 of the people think my car is a Quattro...I've been tempted to get the license NOTQUAT...









Ya think?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 10:33 PM 7-31-2004_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (84cgtturbo)*

I was soooo waiting for you to reply to that.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (Sepp)*

Another small update on this thread.
As some of you may know (or probably dont know), 5 of the 214 original Sport quattros were originally sold new in USA. One single person, running some kind of Audi race team, ordered all 5 of them, and now still has 3 or 4 of them. From what I heard of the nephews owner, one of these 5 USA Sport qs is travelling to Norway within the next year, this is the car I've mentioned above. It currently resides in Florida (current owner also has RS6 and R32 in his stable), after spending a lot of time in Minnesota. Still, I wont believe it before I see it.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_...after spending a lot of time in Minnesota.

I thought Frank Beddor's family (w/ sons Steve and Dave) had several Sport quattros, they are from Minnesota I believe, maybe that is who ordered them originally?


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (Harold)*

Yeah, that's who I'd assume had new Sport Q's in the USA back then...
But AFAIK they brought 'em in & had them federalized & got the eligibility numbers... I really doubt Audi brought in US spec Sport Q's to sell...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: One less quattro in the US of A (widened_mudwings)*

I searched the net a bit, and from this page about the 1999 Monterey historics, I found this pic along with the following text.









_Quote »_A special treat on Sunday was the chance to meet Frank Beddor, the founder of the Quattro Club. It was great chatting with him about his racing days and Audis in general. Mr. Beddor even brought his four Audi Sport Quattros to Monterey for all to admire.

Now, if mr. Beddor originally got 5 of these, and now has 4, does this mean that my friend is telling the truth? Only time will tell, I guess.


----------

